# AMD Radeon HD 3870 X2 and Spider Gaming System Pictured



## malware (Nov 15, 2007)

A picture is worth a thousand words and this one is surely worth that many. I guess this time we're talking about Radeon HD 3870 X2 for real, it's even working in CrossFire mode. The Radeon HD 3870 X2 has two Radeon HD 3870's on board and is set to be released in Q1 2008 if all goes well. The second, third and fourth pictures show AMD's "Spider" gaming platform running AMD 790FX motherboard and four ATI Radeon HD 3870 video cards in CrossFireX mode.



 

 

 



*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Grings (Nov 15, 2007)

cool, its a shame you cant crossfire 4 of them dual cards (no 2nd cf connector)


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Nov 15, 2007)

I find AMD's "Spider" platform running AMD 790FX motherboard and four ATI Radeon HD 3870 video cards in CrossFireX mode to be a bit of techno overkill... trying a bit too hard.

But the The Radeon HD 3870 X2? Well thats a lot more plausible and a lot more practical.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 15, 2007)

Grings said:


> cool, its a shame you cant crossfire 4 of them dual cards (no 2nd cf connector)



Maybe you can over the buss.


----------



## Disparia (Nov 15, 2007)

Completely Bonkers said:


> I find AMD's "Spider" platform running AMD 790FX motherboard and four ATI Radeon HD 3870 video cards in CrossFireX mode to be a bit of techno overkill... trying a bit too hard.
> 
> But the The Radeon HD 3870 X2? Well thats a lot more plausible and a lot more practical.



Practical for one person may be absurd for another 

That's why I like where AMD is going with this - a solution that satisfies a whole range of people and situations.


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 15, 2007)

man, those x2's are long as hell...


----------



## KennyT772 (Nov 15, 2007)

Thing is for quad dual slot cards you need a case with 8 minimum expantion slots. Only a few cases have this (the new thermaltake armor and xaser come to mind). The reason for the x2 cards is for the work station market who can easily accomidate larger spec cards (12" common size) and cases are all 7slot. Also Ati is just rolling out quad, they have nothing for octet drivers yet.


----------



## mab1376 (Nov 15, 2007)

whats the 3dmark score on this?? also how much would this setup cost?


----------



## OnBoard (Nov 15, 2007)

Notice there is an 8pin pcie-power pins also in the PCB of HD3870X2, wonder why there is no plug, no way it can run on that 6pin alone. And answering to my self, it runs on a PCI-E 2.0 motherboard  So looks like a nice upgrade for those with 8pin power plugs in PSU already and maybe a hd2900xt. Powerdraw should be ~same, but performance


----------



## mdm-adph (Nov 15, 2007)

mab1376 said:


> whats the 3dmark score on this?? also how much would this setup cost?



something like 38,000.  

the cost and the score.


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 15, 2007)

KennyT772 said:


> Thing is for quad dual slot cards you need a case with 8 minimum expantion slots. Only a few cases have this (the new thermaltake armor and xaser come to mind).



yea, but if i was gonna drop all that cash on a setup like that, i would just cut an extra bit off the bottom of the pci brackets on my existing case. nothing's going there except the exhaust for the bottom card, so it doesn't have to be pretty.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 15, 2007)

wait WTF? x2 cars? then is that 8 GPUS in quad x-fire? holy shit.


----------



## Judas (Nov 15, 2007)

The whole of Finland blacks out when Judas plugs in his quad x-fire system to the mains


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 15, 2007)

That thing may even be able to run Crysis on MAX


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 15, 2007)

AMD representatives told us that with MSI K9A2 Platinum you should be able to plug four R680 cards inside. This would mean that you would have eight GPUs, but at this time there is no driver to support this feature.

fud said this today


----------



## Darknova (Nov 15, 2007)

Judas said:


> The whole of Finland blacks out when Judas plugs in his quad x-fire system to the mains



Lol Sig worthy!


----------



## corwin155 (Nov 15, 2007)

*quad CF*

man going to be a real hotbox in quad config


----------



## erocker (Nov 15, 2007)

Idk, those cards are so close together....  From a cooling standpoint it looks very inefficient.

I doubt I would have to pay for heat anymore with one of these setups.


----------



## wtf8269 (Nov 15, 2007)

The only big problem I see is that the sata connectors are covered up.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 15, 2007)

Assuming this is a functioning system, did anyone notice how it is all running off a 750w power supply?  I find that actually pretty good, even if I would never waste time and money on running 4 graphics cards.

The overhead to keep them all synced together would be insane.  I don't think the extra performance would justify the extra money required, I don't even think the extra performance would be that great except in synthetic benchmarks.


----------



## wtf8269 (Nov 15, 2007)

Well price for performance wise, 4x 3870's would be about $900. 2x 8800gtx's is $1k or more. After seeing the review of 2x 3870's in crossfire, it seems to me 4x would probably beat out 2x 8800gtx's.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 15, 2007)

wtf8269 said:


> Well price for performance wise, 4x 3870's would be about $900. 2x 8800gtx's is $1k or more. After seeing the review of 2x 3870's in crossfire, it seems to me 4x would probably beat out 2x 8800gtx's.



I doubt it.  As the number of cards goes up, then performance increase for each additional card goes down.

But who knows, I could be wrong.  Though I would never waste my money on 2 8800GTX's either...


----------



## Grimskull (Nov 15, 2007)

I think AMD/ATI have teamed up with Iran and North Korea and are selling nuclear power stations at a low low price to power up and run your X-Fire system! Only while stocks last! Get yours now in time for Christmas!!!!


----------



## WarEagleAU (Nov 15, 2007)

Thats a PC Power & Cooling ATI XFIRE Certified Silencer 750 Quad PSU running those cards. Top notch quality all around. This is just  but one proof for those wanting 1kw psus to run all kinds of stuff. You dont need that huge honking of a PSU. Now, those X2s are supremely long and really makes me feel uncomfortable putting them inside a case.


----------



## Silverel (Nov 15, 2007)

Grimskull said:


> I think AMD/ATI have teamed up with Iran and North Korea and are selling nuclear power stations at a low low price to power up and run your X-Fire system! Only while stocks last! Get yours now in time for Christmas!!!!



 Hilarity ensues. Most excellent.

+2


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 15, 2007)

Neato...  I want to get that...  so...  who will fund me?


----------



## Scrizz (Nov 15, 2007)

Grimskull said:


> I think AMD/ATI have teamed up with Iran and North Korea and are selling nuclear power stations at a low low price to power up and run your X-Fire system! Only while stocks last! Get yours now in time for Christmas!!!!


----------



## Nitrogliserin (Nov 15, 2007)

lol its too obviously that they are telling us go buy a console


----------



## zOaib (Nov 15, 2007)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102713

hd 3870 only 219.99 on newegg. LOW STOCK


----------



## tkpenalty (Nov 16, 2007)

erocker said:


> Idk, those cards are so close together....  From a cooling standpoint it looks very inefficient.
> 
> I doubt I would have to pay for heat anymore with one of these setups.



bolt a VF900CU on it. Problem solved.


----------



## Xaser04 (Nov 16, 2007)

The 3870 X2 looks very tempting although as with anything it all depends on the price and the performance. 

I assume the 3870 X2 will run on a Intel based Crossfire motherboard (something like the X38). 

I am currently looking at my upgrade options and currently having a SLI motherboard two 8800GT's are the most obvious and cheapest option. However if the performance of these cards are alot better (based on my 3ghz C3D as the cpu) then they are an option I will seriously consider.


----------



## OrbitzXT (Nov 16, 2007)

I imagine anyone buying Quadfire would invest in aftermarket cooling for all the cards...but could you imagine how loud and annoying 4 ATI cards with stock fans at 100% would be? I actually experience it every sunday when I wake up to the sound of people mowing their lawns. Sunday, is especially bad because a truck of workers comes and does everyone's lawns at the same time.


----------



## mab1376 (Nov 16, 2007)

i assume you would need new crossfire x mobo new ddr3 ram and new amd chip and new 1000wPSU and 4x hd3870. so for like $1800 or so you could get this setup???


----------

